# Races at ZBT speedway Dec. 8th GLS series



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be holding a race with great lakes series rules on the 8th of Dec doors will open at 11:00 for practice and racing will start around 12:30 $7.00 gets you good racing and food P.M. me for tracks new address it has been moved from Lowell to Crown Point


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be there. :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll try to make it. Weekends are getting crazy this close to Christmas. PM me your address please.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on it!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

We will be running slip on fat tire,skinny tire,hot rods and Iroc if we have time


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just found out cant make it Got to go to a Christmas party grrrr bah humbug!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

That sucks see you at the next race


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u there.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I cant make it. Christmas party at Tiebels, have fun and drive it like you stole it!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ski23 said:


> I cant make it. Christmas party at Tiebels, have fun and drive it like you stole it!


To Bad young man. Looks like a chance for me to grab a few more plaques lol. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ski23 said:


> I cant make it. Christmas party at Tiebels, have fun and drive it like you stole it!


MMMMMMM Tiebels!!:tongue:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Not this time. Too many other things on the plate. Have fun & will see you in January!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race im taking the plaques*

im taking the plaques sry.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> im taking the plaques sry.


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees Back. But I read on Google news and the ESPN sports page that Frenchie wasn't racing anymore, its gotta be true, I read it in the internet. 
Plaques, so sorry for you Frenchie, two reason you wont get one, cause I am gonna whip your ass on the track, and the Plaques got lost between the move from Lowell to Crown Point. 
Hope you got plenty of sleep last night, dont want you to start flowing and walk out, AGAIN. :dude:

Z.B.T.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

NO PLAQUES!?!?!? Awww, that's it! I',m stayin' HOME.

(15 min. later) OK, I'll be there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> NO PLAQUES!?!?!? Awww, that's it! I',m stayin' HOME.
> 
> (15 min. later) OK, I'll be there.


LOL, if theres a race you will be there Al. :dude:


I posted about the Plaques to bring the French Man out of retirement, I knew if there were plaques mentioned he would show up, he cant resist and he likes to race. See it worked lol. :dude:

Bon Jour Da'relle


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Results for 12/8/2013*

First I would like to thank everyone that came out to race today I had a good time,

Skinny Tire,

Mike 75
Al 74
Jeff 72
Pat 70
Rich 69
Chris 66
Sam 66
Brian 64
Darrel 63
Tom 61

Fat Tire,

Al 88
Pat 88
Rich 87
Jeff 86
Mike 86
Darrel 84
Chris 84
Sam 82
Brian 76
Tom 71


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Rot Hods & Iroc*

Hot rods,

Jeff 77
Al 75
Mike 75
Darrel 74
Pat 74
Rich 71
Chris 71
Brian 67
Sam 65
Tom 55

Iroc (Championship mode)

Points

Mike 115
Al 108
Jeff 89
Darrel 75
Pat 73
Chris 64
Rich 57
Sam 56
Brian 56
Tom 38


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rot Rod That sounds like rastro talkin:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Woo Hoo! Some good fun today again. Thanks, Jeff. We all missed racing on the track.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the practice and food. Had a great time and hope everyone made it home safely, the food was mighty tasty.

Rut Row, :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Great time racing , but what a horrible drive home ! I think most people stayed inside eating stupid pills until the snow got deep enough for a drive ! Saw several accidents happen too close. Hope everyone made it home safe.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for delaying the drop of the green flag! Had a great time on a very fast and fun track. I agree Chris, the food was great. Wrangler had a good time and getting the itch to move back badly now.... he says we are lucky to have a big group of competitive racers and everyone gets along like best friends. Thanks to the group


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a good day of racing some guy that came out of retirement. He even finished ahead of me in 2 classes. Thanks Jeff for some good eats and even better racing. I made it home safely.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Jeff for a great time racing and AWESOME EATS! Always a great time with our group even though the weather was iffy hope every one got home safe:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty jeff 4 a good day of races and food .


----------

